# Looking for subs



## BERT1076 (Nov 9, 2004)

I am looking for subs in the northeast Ohio region. This includes Cleveland, Youngstown and Akron. If you can please help feel free to give me a call.

Thank You


Herb Klebaum
Turf Tenders
Canton, Ohio
330-455-5730 (office)


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

I would be interested in doing sub work in and/or around Summit County.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

RHarrah, If you would please contact me, I may have some work for you. 

Thanks,


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*sub in nortern ohio*

may be interested 25years exp. what's the rate of pay?and do you have anything in streetsboro,twinsburg,aurora,solon area?thanks kobzjv


----------

